# Quick Question



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Does amazon swords turn red on new growth its not browning but a nice red color my camera battery is charging. I just started dosing macros yesterday.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

There are a lot of Echinodorus that have red on the new leaves. Amazon Sword doesn't seem to be one of them as seen in this website; http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/myplants/All_Plants/25/0


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

i've never seen a red coloration in my swords - but maybe it's possible if you've got a lot of iron? maybe it's not an amazon sword.


----------

